# Treadle Engine



## cfellows (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought I'd post a couple pictures of a treadle engine I built about 10 years ago.  I keep it on my desk at work and it elicits quite a bit of attention from passers-by.  Amazing how many people like it, but have absolutely no idea how it works!

Also, every once in a while someone will figure out how to get it going then inadvertently get their finger under the treadle while its still spinning.  The treadle will give a trapped finger quite a bite!











Chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 19, 2007)

cool engine! I'm getting ready to cast something for my new flywheel. What does the crank shaft look like?

Wes


----------



## cfellows (Nov 19, 2007)

Powder keg said:
			
		

> cool engine! I'm getting ready to cast something for my new flywheel. What does the crank shaft look like?
> 
> Wes



The crank is a normal crank, turned from a solid piece of cold rolled steel.  I'll post some pictures along with dimensions when I get to work in the morning.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's another treadle engine, very similar to the first one.  You can see a little better shot of the crankshaft.  This crankshaft is built up rather than turned from solid, but the dimensions are the same.  The crank throw is 1/2" which gives a 1" stroke.  However, the throw on the treadle peddle is about 3/8" -  1/2".






I gave this engine to a friend and, unfortunately, don't have it anymore.

Chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 19, 2007)

Fun, fun, fun!!!! I have a couple Ideas for casting.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's a head on shot of the crankshaft.  It's made from a solid piece of cold rolled steel, 1" wide x 3/8" thick x 3" long.  The crankshaft throw is 1/2" which gives a total stroke of 1".  The peddle stroke is about 1/2".


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 20, 2007)

Chuck,
Are there any problems when building flywheels up like that or do they automatically align themselves?
I have never tried them like that, but they do look very 'agricultural', and on the right sort of engine would look really well indeed.

John


----------

